# Cold medicine and Celexa?



## pinklove (Oct 19, 2008)

How are you supposed to figure out which medicines are ok to mix? I've called two different pharmacies and one says no decongestants and no advil but tylenol is ok. The other said decongestants and advil are fine to take in moderation....I'm confused and sick...what do i do?! What have you all done in this situation?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You can mix any cold medicine with Celexa.

SSRIs have virtually no serious drug interactions and I can't think of anything I wouldn't be willing to mix with it other than an MAOI (but then just about everything is on the list of stuff that shouldn't be mixed with MAOIs).


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> You can mix any cold medicine with Celexa.
> 
> SSRIs have virtually no serious drug interactions and I can't think of anything I wouldn't be willing to mix with it other than an MAOI (but then just about everything is on the list of stuff that shouldn't be mixed with MAOIs).


I agree, but when I was on Lexapro and had a cold, the receptionists at my old psych clinic told me not to take any cold medicine with alcohol in it. I'm pretty sure that alcohol isn't actually contraindicated, though - they just didn't want any added sedation. I still took NyQuil, which is 10% alcohol, and nothing happened, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You would be told outright by your doctor, or at the very least, ask him.

I am taking cold medication, antibiotics, and Paxil - no interactions whatsoever.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

As a rule of thumb: You can mix MAOIs with nothing and SSRIs with everything... just kidding


----------



## Phobiker (Mar 25, 2009)

Once I wanted to have some cough med but it wasn't mixable with Celexa. Just ask you doc or the druggist.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Did it have DXM in it?


----------

